# Owners letting their dogs pee up ya gate etc



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you think this is acceptable?

personally I never have let any of my dogs wee on other peoples property as it shows a lack of respect.

the other morning I looked out my window as one does to see a owner let her dog cock their leg and wee up my gate - yuck!!

am I being snobby, thoughts?


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

No I don't allow it either and I hate it when others do it to my house it's just common courtesy not to as far as i'm concerned


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

yes ya a snob nowt better ta do than watch dogs p.ss up ya gate


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

That's way out of order. I would have opened the window and given her a mouthful.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Have to admit my dogs do that.. I try not to let them but sometimes i get caught off guard and they are doing it before i notice! 

I wouldnt mind dogs doing it up my gate though tbh, i get enough cat mess in my garden so why not. Ive never really had a problem with it but can understand why people do.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> That's way out of order. I would have opened the window and given her a mouthful.


If it happens again I will do!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

gorgeous said:


> If it happens again I will do!


i will give ya a mouthfull


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

No out of order! 

I don't allow my dogs to go on peoples properties let alone let my dog piss on someones gate!

There is someone near me who lets there dog wee on peoples trees in their front gardens - the tree is like 8ft into the garden!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

bordie said:


> i will give ya a mouthfull


a mouthful of what? tripe and onions?


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

dandogman said:


> No out of order!
> 
> I don't allow my dogs to go on peoples properties let alone let my dog piss on someones gate!
> 
> There is someone near me who lets there dog wee on peoples trees in their front gardens - the tree is like 8ft into the garden!


fooook me the dog must have a big c.ck


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the world's gone a bit mad....if you're going to get in a state and give someone a mouth full over a bit of dog wee.

Whatever happened to live and let live 

and yes I think you're a snob  Which I would never have said had you not asked.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I think the world's gone a bit mad....if you're going to get in a state and give someone a mouth full over a bit of dog wee.
> 
> Whatever happened to live and let live
> 
> and yes I think you're a snob  Which I would never have said had you not asked.


See what you are saying. We all have different standards and I would not allow my dogs to pee on other peeps property as it is about respect. However I will not get into a 'state' about it but yes I might say something next time.

And I don't mind being called a snob - been called a lot worse!:biggrin5:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

metaldog said:


> I think the world's gone a bit mad....if you're going to get in a state and give someone a mouth full over a bit of dog wee.
> 
> Whatever happened to live and let live
> 
> and yes I think you're a snob  Which I would never have said had you not asked.


What happened to respect?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, don't like it on people's cars either.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I hate this!!

And people letting they're dogs walk on other peoples gardens and go to the toilet!!

I had a conversation with my friend who lets her dog go to the toilet on other peoples gardens and said 'I pick it up so its okay'
I still dont think thats right :/
Its someone elses property!!! :incazzato:

I look like an idiot when Im walking dogs because I constantly say to the dog 'No, thats not your garden' and pulling them back onto the path.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

dandogman said:


> What happened to respect?


Dogs have no concept of respect. If you gotta go you gotta go.

World gone mad I tell ye!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Dogs have no concept of respect. If you gotta go you gotta go.
> 
> World gone mad I tell ye!


So if a bloke stood at ya gate and peed up it , that would be okay cos he had to go?:001_rolleyes:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

metaldog said:


> Dogs have no concept of respect. If you gotta go you gotta go.
> 
> World gone mad I tell ye!


It's your job to control your dog! 
My dog manages not to piss and crap everywhere!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am torn about this as at the end of the day a dog will wee it will wee on lamp posts how will the dog know oh this is a gate. Also did the dog actually wee on your gate or just scent mark? I am only saying this as Ziggy has a habit of cocking his leg (on walks) alot and nothing but one dribble comes out.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Luckily Kes doesnt pee UP anything, being a girl and all, but when a dogs gotta go it's gotta go a lot of the time. I would be embarrassed myself but at the end of the day a dog doesn't know the difference between peeing on the floor, a wall, a lamp post or a gate.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Luckily Kes doesnt pee UP anything, being a girl and all.


Never stopped Maya :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

to OP how would you feel if a cat sprayed up your gate? would that be ok? as a cat wanders about or would you be annoyed at the owners?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Never stopped Maya :lol:


:lol: One of my friends dogs always cocks her leg. Kes tried it once at 14weeks but never since.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> to OP how would you feel if a cat sprayed up your gate? would that be ok? as a cat wanders about or would you be annoyed at the owners?


I have lots of animals do their business in my garden - birds, hedge hogs etc- part and parcel of living in the country. As for cats spraying - they do not have an owner walking them on the lead.

i was surprised that a person walking their dog allowed them to pee on other peeps property - and it was a full on pee not just a scent mark!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> I have lots of animals do their business in my garden - birds, hedge hogs etc- part and parcel of living in the country. As for cats spraying - they do not have an owner walking them on the lead.
> 
> i was surprised that a person walking their dog allowed them to pee on other peeps property - and it was a full on pee not just a scent mark!


well if it was a full on pee that is not nice but neither is it a big deal as had you not seen it you probably would never of known, as for animals in your garden i find that rude no dog owner should let their dogs stray into other peoples gardens.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't mind the gate or fence, no. 

I do mind a dog entering my property (well, my parents ) and doing the toilet though... like the woman the other day who let her dog do a poo on my driveway. In fairness, she did pick it up but I don't agree with her allowing her dog onto the drive in the first place. 

On the pavement though, doing it on the fence, doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

dandogman said:


> It's your job to control your dog!
> My dog manages not to piss and crap everywhere!


I hope you didn't mean that to read as harsh as it does with all those exclamation marks and no emoticons 

I live in a housing estate.....I'm supposed to take my dog for a walk and not let him pee anywhere  Everywhere is someone's fence , gate, hedge or tree for miles and miles.....even around the park all the fences hedges and gates are someone's back garden

There are no laws against dogs peeing anywhere, except children's playgrounds because of leptospirosis and so long as you clean up the poop they can poop pretty much anywhere. 

I'm sorry it offends you so much that I have no control over my dogs bladder and bowel movements. Short of tying a knot in his penis & shoving a cork up his ass I don't see how I can stop him urinating and defecating, seeing as it's a natural bodily function. He's an animal not a blinking robot! :001_rolleyes:

I'm shocked that you as a dog owner yourself could be so intolerant of a dog's normal bodily functions...if dog owners are like you then we have no hope against the non dog owning community. Before we know it we'll have to walk around with dogs wearing nappies


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

metaldog said:


> I hope you didn't mean that to read as harsh as it does with all those exclamation marks and no emoticons
> 
> I live in a housing estate.....I'm supposed to take my dog for a walk and not let him pee anywhere  Everywhere is someone's fence , gate, hedge or tree for miles and miles.....even around the park all the fences hedges and gates are someone's back garden
> 
> ...


No I didn't mean it in a harsh way, I was just a little shocked!

I live in a housing estate too, Pippa goes on the public grass when she needs to go, there is no need to go on someones property! 
I don't mind lamposts as they arn't peoples property.

I am not intolerant in anyway.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> So if a bloke stood at ya gate and peed up it , that would be okay cos he had to go?:001_rolleyes:


That's a completely different scenario & don't twist my words please 

Human beings understand (and in fact are the ones who made up) the social code we live by. But I don't agree with getting fined for urinating in public..I find it ridiculous but that's a different argument 

Dogs and other animals have no concept of the rules of human society so shouldn't have to abide by them IMHO


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

metaldog said:


> I'm sorry it offends you so much that I have no control over my dogs bladder and bowel movements. Short of tying a knot in his penis & shoving a cork up his ass I don't see how I can stop him urinating and defecating, seeing as it's a natural bodily function. He's an animal not a blinking robot! :001_rolleyes:


I was also wondering how all the people who are so horrified by it and would never let their dog pee on someone's gate actually go about stopping them?
I'm lucky in that I don't have to walk my dogs along the street at all, they are off lead in the countryside so pee where the hell they like! Branston pee's/scent marks about every 5 minutes, I'd hate to think how I would stop him from doing this!

I am totally against people allowing there dogs onto your property and wouldn't be impressed if a dog pooped or squatted on my front lawn, but for a male dog to cock his leg up the fence? I wouldn't bat an eyelid.

In fact I would be more bothered if the owner was trying to drag the dog away mid pee or scolding them for going. How is he supposed to know the difference between a tree he's allowed to pee up and a fence he's not? By telling him off is only going to confuse him and surely goes against the whole 'not reprimanding your puppy for peeing where you don't want him to when house training' How is that different?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I try not to let Jet pee on gateposts, but when a dogs gotta go etc.
I will stop him from going near cars if I think he's going to pee.
The rain will wash it away from the gate, so no harm done. But I'm not sure if it'd harm cars, so I keep him away.
I don't allow him to go inside gates or on any ones garden. That is showing lack of respect!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

metaldog said:


> That's a completely different scenario & don't twist my words please
> 
> Human beings understand (and in fact are the ones who made up) the social code we live by. But I don't agree with getting fined for urinating in public..I find it ridiculous but that's a different argument
> 
> Dogs and other animals have no concept of the rules of human society so shouldn't have to abide by them IMHO


Dogs when out have to abide by a lot of rules made by humans - walking on a lead, wear identity tag, be under control etc etc...

Now I live in a place where there are a lot of dogs, if every dog was to pee up my gate I would have a river of dog wee! Not nice - and it is perfectly easy to show your dog where they can and cannot pee - and they really don't mind.

Anyhow we will have to agree to disagree - you dont mind dogs peeing up your property and you are okay with yours doing it on other peeps property!

I personally do not like it and think it is a bit yucky!

But it is not the end of the world and no one has died! :mellow:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I am torn about this as at the end of the day a dog will wee it will wee on lamp posts how will the dog know oh this is a gate. Also did the dog actually wee on your gate or just scent mark? I am only saying this as Ziggy has a habit of cocking his leg (on walks) alot and nothing but one dribble comes out.


Alfie does it too. Marks over where others really have a pee. Hed never go to the toilet in someones garden and never sets foot on anyone elses ever but i dont know what you do once they start to pee.

A wall or gate to me causes no harm and i dont mind when dogs do it to my gate as tbh you are stepping in it all over the pavement anyway.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I try not to let Oscar and Scrappy pee on the entrances of people's gates or their little front walls, but slow down at lamp posts on purpose to encourage them to stop, sniff and pee...doesn't always work.

And Scrappy in particular will just decide to stop and go very suddenly, using his body weight against me to stop us. He could be walking along with me at a good pace and go from his fast walk to a poop-squat in a fraction of a second, really can't help it. Oscar holds his poops for the field ;D


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

metaldog said:


> That's a completely different scenario & don't twist my words please
> 
> Human beings understand (and in fact are the ones who made up) the social code we live by. *But I don't agree with getting fined for urinating in public*..I find it ridiculous but that's a different argument
> 
> Dogs and other animals have no concept of the rules of human society so shouldn't have to abide by them IMHO


Is that true?  Is that just for where people can see you? Are we safe in bushes?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> Is that true?  Is that just for where people can see you? Are we safe in bushes?


Multi storey car parks always stink of pee.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont think Id be that bothered TBH. I havent really thought about wether I 'let' Adam pee up peoples gates but then I dont think he really does it! Dogs dont often stop in gateways unless its a massive stately home style gate....arent they more likely to want to pee on the corners of hedges and walls??
Thats def the case round my way judging by how long the dogs spend sniffing on corners! 
Id be annoyed if someone let their dog pee on my property though....but then again my front door opens onto the street so the dog would be peeing on my front door!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I try not to let mine pee on other peoples property but when every bugger elses dog has peed there I think I'm fighting a losing battle. For the most part I manage to prevent it but when it does happen I don't see it as a big deal. 

Wouldn't bother me a dog peeing up my garden wall or fence but there are a lot of houses near my parents that open directly onto the street and people think nothing of letting their dogs pee up the front doors! Open the door at the wrong time and you're peed on. Same with the benches opposite my flat, people just let their dogs pee up them which isn't acceptable imo.


----------



## Vertjoules (Apr 3, 2012)

There's a woman who walks her dog late at night and every single night he pees on our garden and sometimes on my car   

Garden I don't mind so much as it's the tree and probably loads of dogs do but I don't see them.

But I think peeing on my car is unacceptable (I've just had it a few weeks and it's still sparkling clean so I get quite miffed ) but then she doesn't have her dog on a lead so I don't expect any better tbh


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sarah1983 said:


> Wouldn't bother me a dog peeing up my garden wall or fence but there are a lot of houses near my parents that open directly onto the street and people think nothing of letting their dogs pee up the front doors! .


It can be hard to stop them though! One little ****er peed up my front door the other day!!
It was my own fault though.....I spent too long faffing about with my keys after our walk and Adam clearly felt he needed to make a point!LOL


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I really do not understand why people allow this to happen, and when I moved to my present property I asked the dog owners where they lived so my dogs could go and do the same to their property.

Funny, how they were not keen for me to reciprocate.

When my dogs are on the lead, they do not empty themselves until and unless I tell them to.

Males are just marking, there is no physiological need for them to empty themselves unless you, as an owner, have not proved an alternative opportunity to do so.

When I exercise my dogs it is their their body, not their bladder or bowels I want moving.

Anyone who cannot or will not control where and when their dogs eliminate should only be in charge of a goldfish.

I also wonder if such ignorant owners would consider it acceptable for male to unzip his flies and urinate in the same way?

These owners may like their front garden smelling like a public urinal, I do not, strangely.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I couldn't care less if a dog had a wee up my fence/gate/hedge so long as it was on the outside and the owners hadn't brought them in to do it 

my dog squats but yes there have been plenty of times she has decided to squat and pee outside someones gate or garden on the public path, I wouldn't let her be wandering in there garden ofc. I never even thought that it would be a problem I can't control when she is going to go


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I can control where my dogs urinate and defecate, they do it on command.

It is very simple.

Even blind people can manage this with their dogs..........


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> It can be hard to stop them though! One little ****er peed up my front door the other day!!
> It was my own fault though.....I spent too long faffing about with my keys after our walk and Adam clearly felt he needed to make a point!LOL


Yeah it can be hard to stop it, especially if you have to walk past them to get anywhere suitable, but if my dog goes to pee up someones front door I literally drag him away, some people just stand there and wait for the dog to finish then walk off. Just seems out of order to me.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never even thought about it offending people before , I must just be really unhygienic  Murphy scentmarks every few minutes , I don't let him do it on gardens or cars but he does do it to fences etc.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I wouldn't let Dino do it on someone's closed gate but if he urinates on the corner post I've never thought about people being offended to be honest. Sorry to all the people I've offended over the years but my wee dog used to get dragged when he pee'd or poo'd so he was terrified when he would do it in front of me. He ended up with muscle damage to the back of his neck and collapsing trachea. As a result I used to give him loads or praise and reward him when he would do it. I would never dream of letting him enter someone's driveway or garden and am shocked at anyone allowing their dog to pee up against someone's door.  He is also not allowed to pee up against shops or shop sighs.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I am totally against people allowing there dogs onto your property and wouldn't be impressed if a dog pooped or squatted on my front lawn, but for a male dog to cock his leg up the fence? I wouldn't bat an eyelid.


Couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Anyone who cannot or will not control where and when their dogs eliminate should only be in charge of a goldfish.


Bit harsh...

My intact male dog has been scent marking for 10yrs so I must be an irresponsible owner. My bitch was slow to pick up toilet training after living in a kennel for 7 years so am I not worthy to keep her? 
Perhaps parents with bedwetting children shouldn't have kids 

For the record we've always discouraged scent marking on pavements and Scooter seldom pees up gates and fences but sometimes he can't resist and I'm not quick enough! Little sod did mark my bike last week so maybe I should admit defeat and rehome him... not.

And no, I wouldn't care if a dog scent-marked the fence in passing.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Well it is a shame we all cant be as great and responsible owners as smokeybear!

My dogs have always toileted when they need to. I cant go on command so why would they?

I have never thought the mark of a 'responsible' owner being one where they tell their dogs where they can do their stuff.

I also do not care if dogs go against my gate, there are much bigger evils in the world.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I wouldn't like it. I dont let mine pee in the street or poo- its for off lead time.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have never noticed any dogs doing it on my gate or anything.
As someone else has already said, I don't even let Molly walk on their property (grass, drive etc) let alone wee on their property.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

It doesnt really bother me when dogs go for a wee at the front of my garden as long as the owner doesnt purposely take it there to urinate (If they do that, you must have upset someone!) Im not bothered about fences but flowers would annoy me a little.

I dont let my guys go other people's properly, but they have caught me off guard a few times, they've been trotting by my side then I feel the lead go tight and turned around to see that _look_ of '....hold on a second'  Dont think it makes me a horrible dog owner


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Well I can control where my dogs urinate and defecate, they do it on command.
> 
> It is very simple.
> 
> *Even blind people *can manage this with their dogs..........


Hmmm, patronising.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Well I can control where my dogs urinate and defecate, *they do it on command*.
> 
> It is very simple.
> 
> Even blind people can manage this with their dogs..........


Do you do it on command too?!

Like I said before, my dogs do not urinate on other people's property but that is because I am lucky enough to have my own garden and lots of countryside to walk in, so they are never walked along the street.
However, some people do not have gardens and live in built up areas. First thing in the morning or coming home from work, taking your dog out is both for exercise and to toilet.

I personally hate to see a dog being dragged along by it's neck mid toileting because it's owner believes it to be in an inappropriate place.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Do you do it on command too?!
> 
> Like I said before, my dogs do not urinate on other people's property but that is because I am lucky enough to have my own garden and lots of countryside to walk in, so they are never walked along the street.
> However, some people do not have gardens and live in built up areas. First thing in the morning or coming home from work, taking your dog out is both for exercise and to toilet.
> ...


don't bother wasting your bandwidth responding to smokeybear. Who is the _perfect_ dog owner with _perfect_ dogs who never do anything animal like at all and are trained to within an inch of their life.

I sometimes wonder if these oh so _perfect _dogs actually exist seeing as I don't recall ever seeing photos of them


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd like to know what smokeybears dogs would do if they happened to have a bad tummy?

Would they still wait for the command? Even as humans we can get caught out with a bad stomach. To say if you cant control this you can only own so much as a goldfish is frankly insulting!!

Alfie is capable of weeing when i tell him, but he also goes when he needs and marks when he wants to. To toilet sometimes it takes him a while sometimes he goes almost right away, how can i control that?


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny does not "go on command" as I have never taught him too as I see no need in this - he does the tiolet when he likes so I guess I am only suitable for keeping goldfish (although I keep tropical fish actually ).

That being said I do stop him peeing on peoples gates, paths,walls and fences. I do not really bother about hedges to be honest. But where I stay alot of the main streets do not have front gardens and so when I walk in the village I am walking beside sandstone houses and for that reason I learned Sonny early on not to pee on walls. I also can not stand people letting dogs run about or doing the tiolet in other peoples's gardens- I do not let Sonny even walk slightly into driveways (apart from when we are going past my sisters .


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Is this the place I drop off my dogs and collect my goldfish?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

dandogman said:


> It's your job to control your dog!
> My dog manages not to piss and crap everywhere!


Well, my younger goldie will go on grass verges if she really needs to go, but we make her walk past the gardens and she has a public footpath with bushes available if she needed to go there. Usually she waits til she gets to the field.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

personally, peeing up a gate doesn't bother me, however not picking poo up really does.

That said we do not allow Piper to go on peoples gardens as I realise not everyone likes dogs and its a little rude. horses for courses and all that. some people just don't think though.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo has got into the habit... or he's a very smart dog and has worked it out but he will no longer go for a wee in our garden unless i stand their and tell him to go 'wee wees' about 10million times but the first thing he does when i take him out is go for a long wee and its always up against this building wall (unopened shop) but he's never allowed on people grass or into their gardens. Plus he's always kept on the left hand side which is always away from housing but Mylo will wee whilst he's walking it's not because he needs a wee he's just has a need to mark. I had kids behind us last week and you could hear them giggling and saying 'did you see that dog, he just wee whilst he was walking' ... thats my boy


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I try to avoid letting Throp pee up gate posts, car wheels etc, but sometimes i'm distracted and he's mid-wee before i've noticed. Walks on bin day is a right pain as he wants to mark them all. 

There's a house we pass where the owners stare out the window as if i've let the dog crap in the middle of their lawn when he's actually going on the verge & i've a bag in my hand. One of the dogs always seems to want to go just at that point too.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> personally, peeing up a gate doesn't bother me, however not picking poo up really does.
> 
> That said we do not allow Piper to go on peoples gardens as I realise not everyone likes dogs and its a little rude. horses for courses and all that. some people just don't think though.


Same here! Personally I wouldn't let either of the dogs if we ever did walk past anyone house (our walks are quite isolated so not really a problem yet!) but if people walk past my house & their dog did I wouldn't be too bothered, we have foxes marking/pooing round here lately so it hardly smells lovely at times 

It's dog owners not picking up their dogs poo that really annoys me aswell


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'd better go and get my goldfish... Scooter isn't well and had his first housetraining accident last night in over 9 years, poor boy. He's miserable but seen the vet (who shockingly didn't scold us for not having full control of when he goes!  ) and hopefully is on the mend.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I find it disrespectful to allow your dog to pee up or poo on other peoples property - be that a fence, gatepost, bush or car tyre. To all those people who say they cannot stop their dogs or "when a dogs gotta go, it's gotta go" then how about simply not allowing your dog to sniff and pee whilst it is on a lead, only allowing this when you specifically take it to a grass verge or something to do it's business.

I have 3 dogs and when they are on lead, I do not stop and allow them to sniff or toilet, any attempt and they are simply pulled along whilst I continue to walk. I understand that they may need the loo at the beginning of a walk therefore I bear that in mind and take them to the nearest public spot so they may do this. Then after that, it's tough luck i'm afraid.

I came back to my car today and found dog wee up the door. Had I seen somebody allowing their dog to do this then they would've felt the sharp end of my tongue (like they do when I catch folk allowing their dog to toilet on our lawn).


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> then how about simply not allowing your dog to sniff and pee whilst it is on a lead, only allowing this when you specifically take it to a grass verge or something to do it's business.


if my dog needs to pee when on the lead she dosn't stop to sniff for a spot she will just squat and pee.

anyone who needs a goldfish I have a pond full of em


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> if my dog needs to pee when on the lead she dosn't stop to sniff for a spot she will just squat and pee.
> 
> anyone who needs a goldfish I have a pond full of em


It's dogs who are the main culprit and the majority of the time, they will stop and sniff before peeing, thus giving the owner enough warning and time to pull them away. Lets face it, most of the time when a dog is weeing, whatever the sex, it's purely scent marking and therefore something we can control by not allowing the sniffing behaviour which preceeds it.

If we are talking about private lawns, driveways etc then the dog should not be on these in the first place.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd be a bit fed up if a dog cocked his leg over my gate because it's set back off the pavement, the hedge isn't so much of a problem except the bit i've had to replant, repeatedly.

I really really really boil when a certain neighbours allows their dog (on flexi) walk up my drive and pee on my car, that is just rude and yes, I did say something.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not so bad if a dog just pees once up the gatepost or bush, but that then becomes a marker for every other dog who walks past so you end up with countless dogs pissing up your property.

I was once at gundog training and a lady just stood there and watched her male dog blatantly pee up my car tyre whilst I was stood there also (she knew it was my car as I was attending to my own dogs in the back). I said "Errr, excuse me, I dont appreciate that", she just walked off whilst I stood there shaking my head in total disbelief.

But, like many people on here, she obviously thought it was ok to allow her dog to do that


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

What if the end of the driveway is near the pavement and your dog turns their bottom and back paws are over the driveway and the front paws are on the public pavement?

Sadie did this and poop went on the drive. Of course I cleared it away but she couldn't help it and I wasn't willing to drag her away with poo coming out her bum while she was walking.

The houses front gardens and walls where I live are very close to the pavement so sometimes its unavoidable - but its never done on purpose and its always cleared up if its a poop.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I personally don't have an issue with it. I have no reason but have imagined a strange dog weeing on the gate posts and on the wheelie bin and it doesn't bother me. 

But then I don't let my dogs toilet where they like if I can help it.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I really don't see an issue, it dries almost immediately and if dogs are walking on the street then they will go on it!

TBH we should be grateful we have homes with gates and fences and walls etc and roofs over our heads as many in the world live in landfill so i doubt they would have these sort of concerns.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> TBH we should be grateful we have homes with gates and fences and walls etc and roofs over our heads as many in the world live in landfill so i doubt they would have these sort of concerns.


I really do appreciate them that's why I maintain and take care of them and have washed my gate and posts with bio washing liquid more than once to get rid of the dried pee stink. There's a lampost a few feet away that they can mark to their hearts content.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Just looking out my window and thought about this - I probably don't see this as a big issue because I don't have a path directly outside my house so rarely have a peed-on fence. A dog would have to come about 15' into the drive to pee on the door. None of the houses around here are set directly onto the road and the close ones all have fences.

It still wouldn't bother me about a bit of pee up the gatepost and I'd only find it disrespectful if a dog was deliberately led to our house to pee or actually entered the property.
Our cars are fairly scruffy but I'd still be irritated if they got peed on.

What I find more disrespectful is the local numpty who takes his DA dog for walks behind our fence. There's no footpath here and the dog will put its feet up on our fence and scream at S+B. Would much prefer him pissing up the fence!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not something I encounter personally, as we don't have people walking past our house - however if we did live in a more built up area, it probably wouldn't bother me _unless_ it was happening constantly, by several different dogs everyday, and it caused my front gate to stink of dog pee!

I don't allow my dogs to do it - but that's purely because we don't walk on the streets, we're fortunate to be able to do all their exercise in the countryside, where we needn't worry about where they toilet - with three entire males who like to have peeing contests, repeatedly peeing over one anothers scents, street walks would be a nightmare!

Two of my dogs will toilet on command - but not exclusively. If the poor mites need to go they can bloody well go, they don't need to wait until I say they can!



foxyrockmeister said:


> I personally hate to see a dog being dragged along by it's neck mid toileting because it's owner believes it to be in an inappropriate place.


Same. Sure the owners who do this wouldn't like to be dragged off the toilet midway themselves!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> I find it disrespectful to allow your dog to pee up or poo on other peoples property - be that a fence, gatepost, bush or car tyre. To all those people who say they cannot stop their dogs or "when a dogs gotta go, it's gotta go" then how about simply not allowing your dog to sniff and pee whilst it is on a lead, only allowing this when you specifically take it to a grass verge or something to do it's business.
> 
> I have 3 dogs and when they are on lead, I do not stop and allow them to sniff or toilet, any attempt and they are simply pulled along whilst I continue to walk. I understand that they may need the loo at the beginning of a walk therefore I bear that in mind and take them to the nearest public spot so they may do this. Then after that, it's tough luck i'm afraid.
> 
> I came back to my car today and found dog wee up the door. Had I seen somebody allowing their dog to do this then they would've felt the sharp end of my tongue (like they do when I catch folk allowing their dog to toilet on our lawn).


You're lucky Leanne because where you live you have easy access to verges, the fields along the river bank and the canal. Not to mention the miles of public footpaths. So you can easily avoid your dogs peeing on houses boundaries. 

But where I live it is in the city & there are no verges, there's a couple of play areas for children that are no dogs allowed nearby. All the pavement for miles is bordered by houses boundaries of fences, hedges and gates. Even the big park where dogs are allowed is surrounded by the rear boundary hedges, fences and gates of houses. I have to walk for 50 minutes before I come to an area where they can toilet on a verge.

Where I live everyone's dog toilets in the street because there is no alternative, no one minds and it never occurred to me that it would bother anyone. I always clean up the poop and I even pick up after other people's dogs when it's next to where my dog has pooped in case anyone thinks it was my dogs. 

I respect your opinion and I understand where you're coming from. But I still think the world's gone mad if a dog can't cock his leg and have a pee in an urban area without offending someone. :lol:

My neighbour's Yorkie gets through the fence and poos in my front garden most days. I just clean it up and put it in the bin, because for me it's just not a big deal. Maybe it's because I grew up on a dairy farm with a sewage plant next door so was surrounded by excrement so I am de-sensitised to it. 

Life's too short to fall out over a bit of pee


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i do not allow my dogs to go into other peoples gardens/property to toilet as that is clearly not a nice thing to do. however peeing on walls/fences, i really dont have a problem with. i dont ACTIVELY let them, but if thats where my boy chooses to pee, im not gonna pull him away. 
my retriever 90% of the time chooses to do the toilet in the gutter of the road. i havent trained this into her, she has just always done it. not so great when ur on a busy main road and shes pulling to go into the gutter for a poo!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> I find it disrespectful to allow your dog to pee up or poo on other peoples property - be that a fence, gatepost, bush or car tyre. To all those people who say they cannot stop their dogs or "when a dogs gotta go, it's gotta go" then how about simply not allowing your dog to sniff and pee whilst it is on a lead, only allowing this when you specifically take it to a grass verge or something to do it's business.
> 
> I have 3 dogs and when they are on lead, I do not stop and allow them to sniff or toilet, any attempt and they are simply pulled along whilst I continue to walk. I understand that they may need the loo at the beginning of a walk therefore I bear that in mind and take them to the nearest public spot so they may do this. Then after that, it's tough luck i'm afraid.
> 
> I came back to my car today and found dog wee up the door. Had I seen somebody allowing their dog to do this then they would've felt the sharp end of my tongue (like they do when I catch folk allowing their dog to toilet on our lawn).


really? u dont let ur dogs sniff on walks. thats fine if it works for you. i couldnt do that with my dogs though. especially as one is a scent hound. sniffing is a big part of the walk, and i think gives them a lot of mental stimulation. i would literally be dragging them along behind me if i didnt let them sniff and i wouldnt do that.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

There is a difference between needing a pee and scent marking every 3 steps. Some dogs become flipping obsessive there's one around here that cocks his leg over anyone that stops to speak to his owner and she pretends not to see it, unsurprisingly no one speaks to her when she has her dog anymore.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> There is a difference between needing a pee and scent marking every 3 steps. Some dogs become flipping obsessive there's one around here that *cocks his leg over anyone that stops to speak to his owner and she pretends not to see it*, unsurprisingly no one speaks to her when she has her dog anymore.


That's horrendous.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ive been peed on by dogs more times than id like to count. hazard of the job i guess haha.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Living in a city its hard to find a grassy area where Sophie could go, someone owns chunks of it. Sophie is a picky pooper and pee'er it takes ages for her to find a spot.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Ducky said:


> really? u dont let ur dogs sniff on walks. thats fine if it works for you. i couldnt do that with my dogs though. especially as one is a scent hound. sniffing is a big part of the walk, and i think gives them a lot of mental stimulation. i would literally be dragging them along behind me if i didnt let them sniff and i wouldnt do that.


I'm walking 3 or 4 at a time - I dont let mine sniff whilst on a way to a walk either- we'd never get there and they'd all trip me up. They all go off lead and get all the time they like for sniffing. If I was just walking 1, I would let them sniff, but I still wouldn't allow them to pee up other people's property.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

kat&molly said:


> I'm walking 3 or 4 at a time - I dont let mine sniff whilst on a way to a walk either- we'd never get there and they'd all trip me up. They all go off lead and get all the time they like for sniffing. If I was just walking 1, I would let them sniff, but I still wouldn't allow them to pee up other people's property.


maybe thats where i differ as well as mine dont get offlead, so sniffing time has to happen on the lead.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

kat&molly said:


> I'm walking 3 or 4 at a time - I dont let mine sniff whilst on a way to a walk either- we'd never get there and they'd all trip me up. They all go off lead and get all the time they like for sniffing. If I was just walking 1, I would let them sniff, but I still wouldn't allow them to pee up other people's property.


I'm only walking one, but on pavement walks we're walking unless I stop and tell her it's ok to sniff. I discourage it because I don't want her trying to follow scents across the road where cats foxes etc have crossed. Then it's "let's go" to carry on walking.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ducky said:


> really? u dont let ur dogs sniff on walks. thats fine if it works for you. i couldnt do that with my dogs though. especially as one is a scent hound. sniffing is a big part of the walk, and i think gives them a lot of mental stimulation. i would literally be dragging them along behind me if i didnt let them sniff and i wouldnt do that.


If I'm not mistaken Leanne has a rule similar to mine. I don't allow my dog to stop and sniff while on leash unless he's released to do so. I can't be doing with constantly stopping and starting when I'm trying to get somewhere. It doesn't mean my dog never gets to sniff on walks. He gets plenty of long line/off leash time where he can sniff to his hearts content so I don't think it's an unreasonable rule.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarah1983 said:


> If I'm not mistaken Leanne has a rule similar to mine. I don't allow my dog to stop and sniff while on leash unless he's released to do so. I can't be doing with constantly stopping and starting when I'm trying to get somewhere. It doesn't mean my dog never gets to sniff on walks. He gets plenty of long line/off leash time where he can sniff to his hearts content so I don't think it's an unreasonable rule.


oh i never said it was unreasonable. i just couldnt imagine doing it myself. n i suppose im never trying to go anywhere when im walking them, im just walking them so it doesnt really matter how long it takes me.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> If I'm not mistaken Leanne has a rule similar to mine. I don't allow my dog to stop and sniff while on leash unless he's released to do so. I can't be doing with constantly stopping and starting when I'm trying to get somewhere. It doesn't mean my dog never gets to sniff on walks. He gets plenty of long line/off leash time where he can sniff to his hearts content so I don't think it's an unreasonable rule.


Exactly Sarah. They spend 98% of all their walking time off lead where they are free to sniff and pee until their heart is content. However, on lead I dont want this behaviour. Walking 3 dogs on lead is tricky enough as it is for a multitude of reasons, without having to stop every 10 seconds so they can sniff. Once i've gotten them walking in some kind of semblance of order, there is no way i'm stopping!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ducky said:


> oh i never said it was unreasonable. i just couldnt imagine doing it myself. n i suppose im never trying to go anywhere when im walking them, im just walking them so it doesnt really matter how long it takes me.


I'm usually only trying to get to the woods and fields lol, it's rare I have to do Spencers proper walk in a hurry. I just really hate stopping and starting coz my dog keeps stopping to sniff. And on the odd occasion where I do tie his walk in with something I need to do it means I don't end up getting impatient with him coz he's stopping all the time.

It was a bit more difficult with Rupert who couldn't be off leash and was mostly road walked but I just used to tell him to go sniff whenever we got somewhere interesting for him.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I hope you didn't mean that to read as harsh as it does with all those exclamation marks and no emoticons
> 
> I live in a housing estate.....I'm supposed to take my dog for a walk and not let him pee anywhere  Everywhere is someone's fence , gate, hedge or tree for miles and miles.....even around the park all the fences hedges and gates are someone's back garden
> 
> ...


Many people have no trouble training their dogs not to pee on fences, gates etc, but to go in the gutter. You don't see guide dogs peeing or pooing anywhere - they are trained not to when they are working. And maybe the non dog owning community would be more tolerant towards dogs if they didn't have to put up people allowing their dogs to foul or pee whever they feel like it, on whatever they choose to pee on.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> There is a difference between needing a pee and scent marking every 3 steps. Some dogs become flipping obsessive there's one around here that cocks his leg over anyone that stops to speak to his owner and she pretends not to see it, unsurprisingly no one speaks to her when she has her dog anymore.


I shouldn't laugh but the image of that did make me giggle a little


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynn used to scent mark but stopped after being castrated, that and a behaviourist telling me not to let him constantly stop to scent mark when out and my not allowing him to do it, now he doesn't scent mark at all. 

I can't stand dogs peeing all the time when out, it's not necessary and it stinks in the sun which I'm quite sure other people don't want outside their house no more than poo. Because Flynn was being a handful on walks two different behaviourists told me not to allow him to 'call the shots' and only let him stop and sniff if I wanted him to, not when he wanted to. Even his behaviourist now told me he has to walk at my pace and not his. 

So all in all people that let their dogs constantly pee on walks especially on property boundries are not only being disrespectful to other folk but are also letting their dogs take them for a walk, lol!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> I shouldn't laugh but the image of that did make me giggle a little


I was lucky i found out on a wet day when wearing wellies and her dog is only small so wasn't awful. not everyone has been so lucky.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ducky said:


> really? u dont let ur dogs sniff on walks. thats fine if it works for you. i couldnt do that with my dogs though. especially as one is a scent hound. sniffing is a big part of the walk, and i think gives them a lot of mental stimulation. i would literally be dragging them along behind me if i didnt let them sniff and i wouldnt do that.


I let mine sniff as she likes because the walk is for her, not for me. If she wants to sniff a lamp post then why not.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

All my dogs are allowed to stop an sniff when they like, there are so many smells that they should be allowed to explore them. 
When i feel its time to move on they do, sniffing and marking definately adds to the walk and is something i feel is important . 

They dont wee up every single post but i do let them go in most places, it drys off quick so i dont see why not. I try to steer clear of gates but tbh there isnt really any houses where we are its basicly just us an fields so i dont have too much of a problem!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I let mine sniff as she likes because the walk is for her, not for me. If she wants to sniff a lamp post then why not.


I think 10 mins no sniffing on the pavement is good impulse control and more than rewarded with all the smells in woods.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

moonviolet said:


> I think 10 mins no sniffing on the pavement is good impulse control and more than rewarded with all the smells in woods.


My walks are either urban pavement walks where she sniffs on lead, or park/wood walks where she sniffs off lead. So long as she stops sniffing and carries on walking when I want to move on then it's not a problem for me. She's not an excessive sniffer otherwise I'd probably want to work on it.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> My walks are either urban pavement walks where she sniffs on lead, or park/wood walks where she sniffs off lead. So long as she stops sniffing and carries on walking when I want to move on then it's not a problem for me. She's not an excessive sniffer otherwise I'd probably want to work on it.


Tink's a scenthound, she'd be wanting to follow the trails left by cats, foxes the postman etc etc it would be a total battle


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

moonviolet said:


> Tink's a scenthound, she'd be wanting to follow the trails left by cats, foxes the postman etc etc it would be a total battle


I can see how that could be problematic


----------



## frodos_electric_guitar (Nov 19, 2010)

Loki does go on command, but that's because we don't have a fenced in yard (we rent). So as a puppy we taught him the word "toilet" when we was going so he'd associate the action with the word. That said, it only works if he really *needs* to go. On a walk we don't use it. He does pee on posts but it's just pee, I'm not sure I see the problem with that really. It will do no damage and it's not like we don't have foxes/cats around here doing the same. We always clean up his poo, no exceptions. We'd also never let him cross the boundaries to someone's property, that's just rude.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well! my dog don't cock! he squats, and he is very discreat and only seems to do it when in the middle of nowhere!
BUT! it would not bother me one iota if a dog cocked its leg up my gatepost, car whatever! its what dogs do!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> .
> 
> I came back to my car today and found dog wee up the door. Had I seen somebody allowing their dog to do this then they would've felt the sharp end of my tongue (like they do when I catch folk allowing their dog to toilet on our lawn).


My dog sez! I find it disrepectful to get to my favorite peeing spot to find some idle human has parked their car their in order to take their pampered pooch for a trot!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

It wouldn't bother me in the slightest if a dog had a pee up the gate or whatever. Its just pee, it washes off in the rain, and I don't exactly spend my time fondling the gate posts, sniffing them or eating my lunch off them.

I do prevent Solo doing it as far as possible (occassionally he's too quick and gets a quick spurt out before I have time to stop him) but only because I know not everyone is so blase about it. He doesn't go on their property to do it (that I do not allow!) - he pees from the public path.

The thing I don't like is dogs pooing on other people's property. 
My parents front garden is unfenced, although easily distinguished from the path for any passing human (dogs know no better, that's fair enough). The amount of times we see them through the window, allowing their dog to wander into our front garden, stop and take a dump, then walk off without clearing it up - not THAT does pee me off.

But wee? Nah, who cares.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Colette said:


> It wouldn't bother me in the slightest if a dog had a pee up the gate or whatever. Its just pee, it washes off in the rain, and I don't exactly spend my time fondling the gate posts, sniffing them or eating my lunch off them.
> 
> I do prevent Solo doing it as far as possible (occassionally he's too quick and gets a quick spurt out before I have time to stop him) but only because I know not everyone is so blase about it. He doesn't go on their property to do it (that I do not allow!) - he pees from the public path.
> 
> ...


With you 100% on everything you say!

Guess you just have a better way with words then me


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Went camping the other week and the first dog we met had a pee up the outside of my tent. The owner was so apologetic and pulled him away, but I did point out that one of the last times I went camping it was a human male peeing up my tent because he couldn't be arsed to walk to the toilets. Dogs have an excuse - men don't!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I.
> 
> When my dogs are on the lead, they do not empty themselves until and unless I tell them to.
> 
> ...


I actually am beginning to feel rather sorry for your dogs! OR! having read futher wonder inf you are just a wind up merchant!

Let me put you straight!
My dogs pee where they want!! BUT! i will avoid and seldom walk near other people s property anyway!

You cannot compare a male human with a dog! (well maybe you can if thats what rocks your boat).

I am NOT ignorant!
and I am capable of rearing more then a goldfish!

who the hell do you think you are?

DT


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't actually walk Dougie far on the pavements just on the way to fields. I will however freely admit I do allow him to pee on cars :sneaky2:

Don't park on the pavement, I will stop my dog peeing on your car :devil:


----------

